# Camera and gear lust - name the object(s) of your desire!



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

Today I saw an Olympus OM-D (an EM-1, I believe) for the first time, and there was definitely a bit of lust at first sight going on. So small but perfectly-formed!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 27, 2015)

Good idea for a thread 

At the moment my items of lust include :

New or used Nikon D610 or new Nikon D750

Nikon 180mm f2.8 lens, used
Or more expensively Nikon 70-200mm f2.8 VR

And for a long time Nikon 85mm f1.4 (I have the f1.8)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 28, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Today I saw an Olympus OM-D (an EM-1, I believe) for the first time, and there was definitely a bit of lust at first sight going on. So small but perfectly-formed!



A friend of mine's just got one. A lovely bit of kit, but it just didn't feel right in my hands. I'm so used to a dslr I suppose


----------



## Pingu (Jul 17, 2015)

anyone got a spare 7k i could have?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm being intrigued by this: 






http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/compacts/sony-cyber-shot-dsc-rx100-iii-review


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm being intrigued by this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good, but £550 street price makes it a bit on the expensive side compared to this which you can get for under £300.




http://www.amazon.co.uk/Panasonic-DMC-TZ70EB-K-Compact-Digital-Camera/dp/B00S9BD108/
http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/compacts/panasonic-lumix-dmc-tz70-review


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

RoyReed said:


> It looks good, but £550 street price makes it a bit on the expensive side compared to this which you can get for under £300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But look at the lens! And the sensor!


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 17, 2015)

editor said:


> But look at the lens! And the sensor!


You mean the Lumix 'only' has 12MP? So what. The Sony just has the edge on dynamic range, but there's not a lot in it. And why is the lens a problem? 24–720mm equivalent as opposed to 24–70mm on the Sony. I know which one I'd get.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 18, 2015)

I'd like a tilt-shift lens.  It'd be a complete luxury purchase, so... we'll see.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 18, 2015)

I'd like a Nikon D610

1) From legit dealers they are about £1,450 new

2) From grey market they are about £900

3) Used with low shutter counts they are about £900

At the moment option 3 seems appealing.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 18, 2015)

Nikon 70-180 macro zoom. Ultimate flower lens. 






http://mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/AFNikkor/AFDMicroZoom70180mmED/


----------



## weltweit (Jul 18, 2015)

That looks like quite a useful lens Bernie Gunther


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 18, 2015)

I think Leicas perform a useful service here.

1. Look at something and think "I'd like that"
2. I then think "yeah but what I'd really like is an M7 with lenses X Y & Z"
3a. Look at Leica dealer sites
3b. Remember that I will never be able to afford that even selling every single piece of camera kit I know
4. Go back to normal

That's just an M7, too, not one of the stupidly-priced digitals.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2015)

Nikon D750 plus an AFS 70-200 2.8 VR II

Hopefully will have both by Xmas if work continues to be good...


----------



## weltweit (Jul 18, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nikon D750 plus an AFS 70-200 2.8 VR II
> 
> Hopefully will have both by Xmas if work continues to be good...


I would like both of those but they are out of my reach financially atm (shame)

I have compatriots who shoot the 70-200 f2.8 VR and the image quality is very special!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2015)

RoyReed said:


> You mean the Lumix 'only' has 12MP? So what. The Sony just has the edge on dynamic range, but there's not a lot in it. And why is the lens a problem? 24–720mm equivalent as opposed to 24–70mm on the Sony. I know which one I'd get.


A fast f1.8 aperture makes things a lot, lot more useful for a compact camera with a small sensor.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 18, 2015)

The Lumix competitor to the Sony is more something like the LX100 http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonic-lumix-dmc-lx100

I'd still stick with my m43 compact bodies though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 19, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I'd like a tilt-shift lens.  It'd be a complete luxury purchase, so... we'll see.




Hartblei and Arax both sell tilt/shift lenses in EOS fittings.
Okay, the lenses are Arsat-branded (great name, not!   ), made in Ukraine, but both Arax and Hartblei buy in and completely uprate the lenses to "western" quality control standards and expectations, and the actual lens configurations and glass are tried and tested formulas.


----------



## girasol (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a Lumix G2 and a couple of lenses, but it's bulky. So I ordered a Go Pro Hero 4 Silver yesterday, as a birthday treat from my husband  

Can't wait for it to arrive!!!! Going to Brazil in a couple of weeks and if the photos are acceptable to me that will be the only camera I'm taking.

Been intrigued by Go Pro for sometime...


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 23, 2015)

After a recent volunteer trip thing on a safari reserve in South Africa, I've bit the photography bullet. An insurance cheque regarding a stolen bike has funded....

Nikon D750
Nikon 28-300 lens
Tamron 150-600 lens (edit, not 300)
and a 50mm prime.

Hope to make an appearance in the photo threads sometime soon


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 24, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> After a recent volunteer trip thing on a safari reserve in South Africa, I've bit the photography bullet. An insurance cheque regarding a stolen bike has funded....
> 
> Nikon D750
> Nikon 28-300 lens
> ...



Any particular reason you chose two lenses with the same max focal length Ted?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Any particular reason you chose two lenses with the same max focal length Ted?



Oh, no, just a typo, it's 150-600...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 24, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Oh, no, just a typo, it's 150-600...



That pleases me!  

Look forward to some photos


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 24, 2015)

Do Nikon do a quality Canon equiv of a 24-105mm?


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

I want this:





OlympusM.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 40-150mm f/2.8 PRO Lens






OlympusM.ZUIKO Digital ED 8mm f/1.8 Fisheye PRO Lens

And this please...






OlympusM.ZUIKO Digital ED 7-14mm f/2.8 PRO Lens

Thanks!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been reading previews of the Panasonic GX8 and I really want one now. (Well, I can't have one now, it's not out yet, but still.) It seems to be everything I want out of all the other m43 cameras around all put into one body with none of the bits I don't want.

 

I also want that 12-35mm f2.8 lens that's attached to it in the picture ta.

Cost for both about £1800. So probably won't get either of them. Ho hum.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2015)

I want this. Really really want it. But it's nearly £3k, so I'll have to keep on wanting.








> 24.2 MP Full-Frame CMOS Sensor
> 
> Leica Maestro II Image Processor
> Leica Summilux 28mm f/1.7 ASPH Lens
> ...



Example pic:






http://www.dpreview.com/sample-galleries/7582132667/leica-q-real-world-sample-gallery


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 31, 2015)

What proportion of a Leica megaprice is hipster tax and how much is genuine technical value/innovation?


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> What proportion of a Leica megaprice is hipster tax and how much is genuine technical value/innovation?


Read the reviews and then maybe rethink the 'hipster' jibe: 

Leica Q review: The best fixed-lens full-frame compact ever made


> Leica cameras are known for being out of this world. Not just for their no-nonsense build and super-sharp picture quality, but astronomical pricing too. The Leica Q encompasses all of those things and yet despite its near-£3k price tag it's still an incredible camera, certainly the best full-frame fixed-lens compact ever made.
> 
> That bold statement does need some context though: the Q hardly has similar competitors snapping at its heels, with only the Sony RX1 or, on a smaller sensor basis, the Fujifilm X100T in contention. But even within this small specialist circle the Leica Q is king because its capacity for exceptional imaging thanks to that super-sharp optic is unparalleled (ignoring the standard JPEG contrast settings anyway).
> 
> Sure, it's not a mass market product, as is the case with any fixed-lens camera. But whether you're a staunch Leica fan, or simply a photography fan, the Q is that rare Leica that will transcend users old and new thanks to its combination of classic and modern features. A rare yet wonderful thing indeed.








5 stars: http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/compacts/leica-q-typ-116-review/9


----------



## weltweit (Aug 31, 2015)

I want some gear that I can clean like this:

How NOT to Clean Your Expensive Camera Gear


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> What proportion of a Leica megaprice is hipster tax and how much is genuine technical value/innovation?



To be fair to Leica, compared to the similarly-specced M, the Q is reasonable value for money, and most hipsters wouldn't be seen dead with a non-rangefinder Leica.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 2, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> To be fair to Leica, compared to the similarly-specced M, the Q is reasonable value for money, and most hipsters wouldn't be seen dead with a non-rangefinder Leica.


Do hipsters use digital?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 2, 2015)

RoyReed said:


> Do hipsters use digital?



I believe so, but only cameras that don't *look* like digital cameras.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 28, 2015)

I have it in mind to build a 'studio in a bag' setup for video, which I think for really the first time is now just about possible.

Tech is getting lighter, and I travel to shoots via public transport, so I'm looking for a camera, lighting and sound package that I can throw into a decent backpack and carry along.

I already have a light camera (Panasonic GH4) - so that's good.  I think I'll invest in some MFT native lenses (currently use Canon mount lenses via a Speedbooster).

For a tripod, I have this in mind:
http://www.amazon.com/Gitzo-GT1542T-Traveler-Section-Cameras/dp/B004K6L3CE?tag=alasvideshoo-20
Highly rated, and portable, though getting a fluid head and leveler to match will be a bit tricky.

What's really inspired me is this flex light stuff:





High quality, versatile, light, and folds away to nothing.
Westcott  Flex - Lighting

Other things I'm after include:

http://www.squarebounce.com/specs/

ROADRAGS - Lighting Control - Products  - MSE - Matthews Studio Equipment

Nano Black Stand | 5001B | Manfrotto

About Us | Airbox Lights

Inspired Photo Gear Light Blaster - Endless Creative Possibilities

edelkrone SliderPLUS V2 Medium (17.2") 80507 B&H Photo

And of course, a really good backpack.

So, what do people reckon? Can you really build a portable production studio in this day and age?  Got any other production portability tips?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2015)

Could work, don't know.

I am after a remote flash trigger to work with a Sunpak flash and Fuji Finepix S2. They only have one electrode whereas more modern flashes have many. Someone I know just might let me have their old one as they are upgrading.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 29, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I have it in mind to build a 'studio in a bag' setup for video, which I think for really the first time is now just about possible.
> 
> Tech is getting lighter, and I travel to shoots via public transport, so I'm looking for a camera, lighting and sound package that I can throw into a decent backpack and carry along.
> 
> ...



Rucksack - a decent hardwearing activity rucksack of 65-80 litres will hold all the above. Personally I'd recommend Blacks' (outdoor eqpt retailer with online outlet) own-brand rucksacks (Greebo uses hers 2-3 times a week with 15-20 kilo loads); Vango rucksacks (I have a Vango Sherpa that I'm *really* impressed with in terms of carrying ability *and* comfort in use) and Deuter (the daddy of German rucksacks, and the standard against which many other European manufacturers measure themselves). Only issue is Deuter are expensive. I paid 50 Euro for a 35 litre daypack 4 years ago, and their larger rucksacks start at about £100 unless you find a sale item.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah, I mean the downside of all the equipment I listed is that it's mostly more expensive than normal stuff.  There's a kind of portability premium at play.

I'm figuring on spending a year or more assembling the kit.  I already had it in mind that I'd be spending proper money on a bag, and had something like this system in mind:

Brain Bag - Made in USA Laptop Backpack - TOM BIHN

eta: actually that one might be a bit small, but just to give a general idea.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 29, 2015)

This lens suits my style of photography...love it.
but at £1K, my wife would kill me.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> This lens suits my style of photography...love it.
> but at £1K, my wife would kill me.


I am not surprised, you could buy quite a good car for that.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

That said, if I am able to buy the FF dslr of my desire, even used it will be £900 ..
Expensive toys these things are ..


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 29, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I am not surprised, you could buy quite a good car for that.



...or a Nikon 750


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 29, 2015)

I really like this, but it's blimmin pricey:

Pro Trekker 650 AW

(Camera bag)


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> ...or a Nikon 750


I thought the D750 was about £1.5k


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 29, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I thought the D750 was about £1.5k



Just a little over £1K here
with a camera like that, you need an assortment of (zoom/ macro, prime) lens and other kit. carbon tripod. flashgun.

even good camera bags can cost over £200!!

probably need around £5K for everything.
£5K!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 29, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Example pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's something real sensual about this portrait.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 29, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I really like this, but it's blimmin pricey:
> 
> Pro Trekker 650 AW
> 
> (Camera bag)



I'm after a pro runner - keep your eyes open on fleabay as they do pop up!


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 29, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> there's something real sensual about this portrait.


There is, and it's not in the lens range that portrait is 'expected' to be.  Nice.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Just a little over £1K here
> with a camera like that, you need an assortment of (zoom/ macro, prime) lens and other kit. carbon tripod. flashgun.
> 
> even good camera bags can cost over £200!!
> ...


Must be grey market no?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 29, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Must be grey market no?



It is still viable for warranty...so unsure


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> It is still viable for warranty...so unsure


They don't list the D610 ..


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 29, 2015)

I was looking at an eBay auction for an OM-4Ti body recently. It had a picture of the original box with the price label on it—£1200. That's a fair whack even now but that camera was released in 1986. New cameras have always been expensive; we probably have the best relative prices ever at the moment.

By the way, it went for £166.20.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I would love a FF D610 or a D750 but for the type of photography I normally do my present, if slightly malfunctioning, camera and lenses do pretty well.

What I would really like is a better photographic eye, a better eye for a composition for colour, lines, balance, texture etc etc !

I don't think you can buy that!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 2, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I really like this, but it's blimmin pricey:
> 
> Pro Trekker 650 AW
> 
> (Camera bag)



And with a LowePro label, any tealeafs will know you're carrying photo/video kit.


----------



## Markulous (Nov 2, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I really like this, but it's blimmin pricey:
> 
> Pro Trekker 650 AW
> 
> (Camera bag)



I got the Pro Trekker II AW - off a mate so at a great price but I've seen them come up on fleabay. And it carries everything I need (got it to carry the 500), usually without attaching the lens side cases


----------



## Markulous (Nov 2, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> And with a LowePro label, any tealeafs will know you're carrying photo/video kit.



Usually carry the tripod in my hand - as it's secondary use is to steady a camera


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 2, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> And with a LowePro label, any tealeafs will know you're carrying photo/video kit.


Yeah, there is that.

My latest thinking is to get a large travel back pack ( they are side- opening, instead of top- loading) and to do some crude but robust partitioning myself, augmented by some manufactured inserts.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2015)

I have toyed with the idea of getting a proper camera rucksack but the idea that I might be advertising valuables inside has put me off thus far. My rucksack has no compartments so lenses and kit are chucked in protected by bubble wrap, it isn't ideal.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 3, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I have toyed with the idea of getting a proper camera rucksack but the idea that I might be advertising valuables inside has put me off thus far. My rucksack has no compartments so lenses and kit are chucked in protected by bubble wrap, it isn't ideal.



You can buy inserts for cameras and lenses on ebay(just search for "camera bag insert"). I have a nice 3 lenses/1 camera insert that fits very snugly in the bottom half of my Deuter 35 litre daypack, and is as well-padded as any gadget bag. Cost me about £12 IIRC.


----------



## Markulous (Nov 4, 2015)

We bought a Pacsafe some years ago at a knockdown price (basically a rucksack with wire filaments running through it to prevent cutting/slashing to get at contents - plus zips are lockable and hidden). Looks very bland and nondescript - just put layers of cut up camping sleep mat to give padding. We use that when on holiday, etc


----------



## weltweit (Nov 4, 2015)

I want my next camera to produce files that are acceptable to the picture houses. I suppose I will have to do some digging to find out what that actually means.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I want my next camera to produce files that are acceptable to the picture houses. I suppose I will have to do some digging to find out what that actually means.



Probably large pixel count jpegs or RAW.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 5, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Probably large pixel count jpegs or RAW.


Yes, something like that. A chap the other night said some actually have a list of cameras and if yours isn't on the list your submissions are rejected. I don't really know why I am interested in this because I don't take that many suitable images and I believe they don't pay very much but given the choice I would like to know if my camera were suitable.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 6, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Yes, something like that. A chap the other night said some actually have a list of cameras and if yours isn't on the list your submissions are rejected. I don't really know why I am interested in this because I don't take that many suitable images and I believe they don't pay very much but given the choice I would like to know if my camera were suitable.



From what I've heard, the "suitability" list boils down to SLRs that take RAW,and have APS-C or full-frame sensors.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 6, 2015)

All this talk about digital stuff! what I really want is a Sputnik that takes two 6x6cm images at once


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 11, 2015)

couldn't subject myself to spend £800-1000 for the Olympus 7-14mm f2.8 - bought the cheaper Lumix f4 option (used). can't wait to try it out tonight.


----------



## grosun (Dec 14, 2015)

editor said:


> I want this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If anyone's got a spare £900 knocking about (unlikely, but you never know!), Amazon have a lightning deal on that with the 1.4x teleconverter today.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 14, 2015)

I am coming around to the idea of a used Nikon D800, there is no doubt they are fine machines - my main worry is whether I will be able to cope with the massive filesizes?

eta: How easy is it to get pin sharp images with the D800? the D810 has a revised mirror mechanism to reduce the chance of mirror slap blurring images which seems to have been a slight issue on the D800.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 24, 2015)

You can get a nice low-mileage D700 for a bit over £500 if you look around.

They're still quite good and I'm not the only one who thinks so see e.g.

The Online Photographer: Our Favorite Cameras

I can print up to A3 with mine no problem, as long as I've been meticulous in shooting.

Unless you're doing serious landscape stuff or take pictures of food for a living or something I can't see much point in the D8xx cameras.

If I was going to get something else it'd be something smaller and lighter like one of the mft or Fuji cameras. I may very well switch to Fuji X when my D700 eventually dies.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 24, 2015)

Bernie Gunther said:


> You can get a nice low-mileage D700 for a bit over £500 if you look around.
> 
> They're still quite good and I'm not the only one who thinks so see e.g.
> 
> ...


Yes, there are many interesting used choices at the moment.

I am thinking broadly, a D700 could be nice, D3 are going at a nice price now, used D610 are looking interesting and then there is the D800 which looks a lot of camera for the money especially since the arrival of the D810 has depressed its used value a bit.

I definitely want FF, all my lenses are FX and I want to use them as they were designed. Luckily I don't have to make my mind up that quickly as at the moment I don't have the spare cash, but the options are looking very interesting.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 27, 2016)

I wants:





Sigma 50 - 100mm f/1.8 A series.  To go with my 18-35 of the same series.  Those two lenses would do 99% of what I need.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

Sony RX1R II if you don't mind. Ta. 






There’s no denying the appeal of Sony’s RX1R II. It offers carry-everywhere, high-resolution full-frame image quality that’s bolstered by an impressive autofocus system and reasonable depth-of-field control from its 35mm F2 lens.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 27, 2016)

My Fujifilm S2 is still working and in fact working better than in recent times so my gear lust has abated quite a bit. It is almost that it realises it might be replaced and is therefore performing faultlessly to avoid being cut 

My interest still centres around a used FF Nikon dslr, either D700, D3X, D610 or D800 all of which seem to be available for between £600-900 depending on shutter count and condition.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 27, 2016)

Something I lust after but will almost certainly never get is a Nikon 200mm f2 a lens which produces gorgeous images, portraits especially but costs thousands and weighs a ton!


----------



## pug (Nov 7, 2016)

I want a full frame high res Nikon mount body.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 7, 2016)

A really nice low F stop 24-70mm this would probably cover most of my shots

Or a replacement for my current lens like this


----------

